# SpywareStrike



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2006)

Bei mir hat sich der wohl neue Trojaner "SpywareStrike" installiert, den ich wieder deinstalliert habe. Allerdings hat er *[...]* als Startseite des IE festgelegt. Wie kann ich das ändern?

*[Link zur Überprüfung gelöscht *_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2006)

Übrigens ist *[...]* unter "Internetoptionen" nicht als Startseite eingetragen.

Vielen Dank für jede Antwort!

*s.o.* _ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Wembley (8 Januar 2006)

Der dürfte ziemlich neu sein. Die ersten Berichte darüber tauchten vor 2 Tagen auf:

Schau dir diesen Link an, da findest du eventuell Tips.

SpywareStrike-Thread in Newsgroup

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Devilfrank (9 Januar 2006)

Das ist lediglich ein Ableger von SpyAxe.
Hier gibts eine Anleitung zur Beseitigung:
http://www.dslreports.com/faq/13542


----------



## SEP (9 Januar 2006)

http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/spywarestrike.html



> *Behavior*
> SpywareStrike is a Security Risk that may give exaggerated reports of threats on the compromised computer. The risk then prompts the user to purchase a registered version of the software in order to remove the reported threats.



Kurzum: Die Meldung soll zum Kauf animieren - viel mehr passiert nicht.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Januar 2006)

Symantec ist nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss, es gibt eine Reihe Meldungen in Foren,
die darüber klagen, dass es sehr schwer sei es zu entfernen, Entwarnung ist daher m.E. nicht angesagt


----------



## SEP (9 Januar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Symantec ist nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss, es gibt eine Reihe Meldungen in Foren,
> die darüber klagen, dass es sehr schwer sei es zu entfernen, Entwarnung ist daher m.E. nicht angesagt


Korrektur meines Postings: Es passiert nichts wirklich bedenkliches, was zum alsolut sofortigen Handeln animieren müsste - dass das Programm Malware und unerwünscht ist, stimmt natürlich.


----------



## advisor (9 Januar 2006)

Hier gibt es noch Infos:
http://www.2-spyware.com/remove-spywarestrike.html


----------



## Anonymous (9 Januar 2006)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

ich konnte "SpywareStrike" über die Registrierung und das Windows-Suchen vermutlich deinstallieren. Das entsprechende Symbol in der Taskleiste ist jedenfalls verschwunden. Dennoch glaube ich, daß noch Bestandteile übrig geblieben sind - wegen der *Startseite*. Eigentlich nutze ich Google als *Startseite*. Wenn ich den Internet Explorer öffne oder während einer Sitzung Google aufrufen möchte, dann erscheint besagte *Startseite*. Die "Internetoptionen" verzeichnen aber nach wie vor Google als *Startseite*.

Deshalb bitte ich um Rat.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Januar 2006)

MPDE schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb bitte ich um Rat.


In diesem Thread stehen mindestens  drei Links, die konkrete Hinweise  mit Downloadlinks 
für Tools zum Entfernen geben. Wieviel brauchst du noch? Lies den Thread erst mal gründlich. 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (9 Januar 2006)

*hier tool zum enntfernen*

http://www.2-spyware.com/remove-spywarestrike.html


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Januar 2006)

*Re: hier tool zum enntfernen*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=132768#132768


			
				advisor schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gibt es noch Infos:
> http://www.2-spyware.com/remove-spywarestrike.html





			
				[205th schrieb:
			
		

> hansi] http://www.2-spyware.com/remove-spywarestrike.html


wie oft soll das noch gepostet werden? 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2006)

Natürlich habe ich das endlose Fachchinesisch gelesen und die Anleitungen befolgt. Auch habe ich "sdsetup.exe" heruntergeladen und das Programm installiert. Den Virus hat es gefunden. Um ihn zu entfernen, will es aber gekauft werden (clich&buy). Deshalb suche ich weiter nach etwas anderem.


http://www.2-spyware.com/remove-spywarestrike.html:



> 3. by Guest. 09/01/2006. 23:01:38
> This Program may also post itself as your homepage claming to be the microsoft security centre and attempt to force you to download spyaxe and other various trojan programs so be carfull good luck with getting rid of the shit


----------



## stieglitz (10 Januar 2006)

Schau dich mal hier um:
http://www.hijackthis.de/
und hier
http://www.hijackthis-forum.de/forumdisplay.php?f=12
vielleicht kann dir dort wer helfen.


----------

